# Is long hair on a dog the same as child abuse?



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

I mentioned last year we had Benjy shaved because his hair was so matted he wouldn't let us do anything with it. This year we had it shaved when it was just starting to mat, so that we would catch it in time before it started pulling on his skin.

Benjy LOVES getting his hair cut off!

We weighed him before and after being shaved. *His hair weighed 1.4 pounds!*

That is the equivalent of putting a vest on a child that is 10% of the child's body weight.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That is pretty amazing! I'd say he's got a very heavy coat! Tucker's wasn't that heavy.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I second Sheri.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ricky's matting days are long over and he is quite happy in his natural, long haired do, even during our Southern California summers.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Mine has a feathery coat.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Sheri said:


> That is pretty amazing! I'd say he's got a very heavy coat! Tucker's wasn't that heavy.


Well, Benjy has a big body, as well as big hair.

The first picture he is roughly 6 months old.

Benjy loves his Daddy!!!
(Benjy loves his Momma even more. LOL)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He is SUCH a handsome boy!


----------

